# Portage -->last one le 26 11 ?

## Atreillou

hello,

c mon script qui me joue des tours ou il n'y a pas de nouveaux snapshits depuis le 26 novembre ?

c pas que j'attends moz 1.2 mais presque   :Wink: 

des news ?

----------

## Sleeper

Ben hier y'avait un ebuild pour mozilla 1.2

Malheureusement le digest ne passait pas: apparamment il y a eu modifications (par les dev) des sources de mozilla...

De plus mozilla 1.2 est bugge et le 1.2.1 va sortir incessament sous peu  :Smile: 

----------

## Atreillou

ahah    

donc les mirrors ne sont pas a jours !!

(je precise que je suis derriere un routeur et un firewall et que je ne peux donc pas faire de emerge rsync....    j utilise donc le script du forum installation qui recupere le .tar.bz2 et le decompacte la ou il faut....)

on trouve sur : 

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/snapshots/

ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/snapshots/

etc...

des snapshots jusqu'au 26/11....

y a un autre endroit pour les recuperer ?

----------

## Atreillou

personne n'a d'id ??

----------

## Sleeper

Desole mais j'ai pas encore tout compris aux subtilites de la Gentoo .. mon install ne date que de ce wek-end  :Smile: 

----------

## Atreillou

et lorsque que tu emerge rsync tu as des ebuilds pour mozilla 1.2 ?

----------

## Sleeper

Oui .. avec ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" ...

Mais maintenant que mozilla 1.2.1 est sorti va y avoir un ebuild mozilla 1.2.1 bientot je pense  :Smile: 

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

Pour mozilla 1.2.1 les sources ne sont toujours pas sur le ftp alors va falloir attendre un peu.

Pour ce qui est des snapshots ils ont pas l'air à car depuis le 27novembre j'ai fais plusieurs mmise a jour via emerge sync.

Peut-etre que tu pourrais ouvrir le port pour faire un sync de ton portage serait surement moins compliquer.

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

J'ai trouvé ce thread qui parle de ce problem et il a un bug qui a été emis pour les snapshots.

Voici le thread : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=24971

----------

## Atreillou

 *_SkeLeToN_ wrote:*   

> Peut-etre que tu pourrais ouvrir le port pour faire un sync de ton portage serait surement moins compliquer.

 

malhereusement non....

je ne peux pas acceder a internet depuis ma machine.

elle est en reseaux prive (192.168.0.x)  , je me conncte via un proxy web qui est en reseaux public.

je ne peux donc ouvrir de ports vers l'extérieur....

c la politique de la maison...

je continue a chercher... 

merci

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

Si tu lis le thread que je viens de copier plus haut tu peux passer par un proxy pour faire ton emerge sync.

----------

## Atreillou

j'ai essayé avec pas mal de manip  mais sans aucun succès pour le moment....

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

Ouais, j'ai regardé le thread dans la section Gentoo installation ... Comme je n'ai jamais travailler avec le proxy http pour emerge il m'est difficile de t'aider.  En plus il semble que ton port http est autre que 80.  3000 quelque chose ... jme demande bien comment ils ont fait leur proxy  plutot bizzare ...

----------

## Atreillou

le port http est 80

le port 3128 est le port de squid dans ce cas  (proxy http)

----------

